# Wo bekomme ich Lehm her?



## PeWiRa (13. Aug. 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem: bei Naturagart habe ich mir nun eine Seerose (Fröbeli - speziell für kleine Teiche) bestellt und man empfahl mir dort, nur ein Lehm- / Sandgemisch in den Teichkorb zu geben. Wo bekomme ich denn nun Lehm her? Unser Garten ist kein bisschen lehmig; selbst beim Teich eingraben kam kein Lehm zum Vorschein. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Gartencenter und Baustoffhändler konnten mir auch nicht helfen.
Warum darf denn keine Teicherde benutzt werden? Eigentlich sollte das doch eine spezielle, gute Erde für einen Teich sein, oder?  
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## unicorn (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Lehm her?*

also wir haben eine Kiesgrube in der Nähe - da wurden wir fündig


----------



## Dodi (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Lehm her?*

Hallo PeWiRa, 
gibt es auch einen Vornamen für uns? 

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Lies Dir bitte z. B. dies (klick) mal durch. Mehr Beiträge wirst Du sicherlich durch die Nutzung der Suchfunktion finden.  

Die sog. Teicherde ist für den Teich nicht geeignet, sie bringt Dir zuviele Nährstoffe in den Teich und dem Händler nur Dein gutes Geld. Besser ist da wirklich - gerade für Seerosen - ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch, in das Du dann Düngekegel tief hinein steckst, sobald die Seerose eingepflanzt ist.


----------



## StefanS (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Lehm her?*

Hallo,

fällt mir schwer, Dich nun als PeWiRa anzureden. Der Tipp mit der Kiesgrube war der beste: Dort fällt feinstes lehmiges Substrat als Rückstand vom Waschen an, zumeist umsonst. Eventuell beim Baustoffhändler als Fugensand. Wenn nicht, versuchen, ein Stück Grasnarbe abzuheben: Dicht unter dem Wurzelgeflecht findet sich oft lehmiges Substrat.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## PeWiRa (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Lehm her?*

Hallo zusammen,
entschuldigung, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde und vielen lieben Dank für Eure Hilfe. Gestern habe ich bereits Gartencenter, Baustoffhandel und einen Baumarkt nach Lehm abtelefoniert - leider ohne Erfolg. Die Idee mit der Kiesgrube ist jedoch klasse; ich muss mal sehen, wo eine Grube in der Nähe ist. 
Liebe(r) Dodi, danke - ich werde mir den Link in Ruhe durchlesen.

Übrigens: ein ganz tolles Forum ist das hier, durch das man viel lernen kann. Großes Lob!!!
Nochmals vielen Dank und wenn mein Seeröschen blüht, melde ich mich noch mal!

Viele Grüße von
PeWiRa (mein Vorname ist übrigens PETRA)


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Lehm her?*

Servus Petra

[OT]Herzlich Willkommen  

Stell uns doch bitte mal deinen Teich vor  

Natürlich mit Bilder, denn wir sind überhaupt nicht neugierig  [/OT]


----------



## PeWiRa (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Lehm her?*

Lieber Helmut,
mein Teichlein ist soooooo winzig (ganze 350 L Inhalt), deshalb gibt's auch kein Foto davon. Wenn die Seerose blüht, mache ich eins und stelle es ein (habe ich zwar noch nie gemacht, aber ich versuche es). Gegen Eure Super-Teiche kann meine "Pfütze" eh nicht anstinken, aber leider ist unser Grundstück nicht groß genug für einen großen Teich (den ich natürlich viel lieber hätte!). 
Übrigens: ich bekomme wohl am Mo. Lehm von einer Großbaustelle hier in Essen - mein Mann hat freundlicherweise einen der Tiefbauer angesprochen! Dann wird das Röschen eingepflanzt - und dann bin ich gespannt!
Liebe Grüße aus NRW!
Petra


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Lehm her?*

Servus Petra

Deiner ist ja riesig gegen "Meinen" und ich habe auch Bilder eingestellt.

Hier wäre der richtige Platz für deine Vorstellung  

Also keine scheu, hier treiben sich viele "Mini`s" herum  

Freut mich das Ihr doch noch zu Lehm gekommen seid


----------

